# Update on my Cousin



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I know this isn't really sewing related, but all my friends are here, I don't usually frequent the CF forum.
Amanda is still in a waiting phase. She is awake and knows everything that has happened. She seems in good spirits, but she has to keep a respirator in her mouth, so it is difficult for her to talk. She wanted to take it out, but they wouldn't let her. Her fingertips are black and her hands are light purple. She tried writing to communicate but was unable to write, or type on a phone. She was also on the Dialysis again yesterday. All we can do is wait and keep praying

To keep this sewing related. I started this quilt fo her 5.5yrs ago, but I've been through so many ups and downs with it I've just put is aside in frustration. It is so lumpy and unsquare I'm so worried it can not be finished  It was my first attempt at a quilt top and it is king size! The green border fabric was at my moms cause I was going to have her help me square it and use her big island table to cut it. I'm hoping she didn't throw it out when she was in a mood.








Heidi


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

It's beautiful! Amanda will love it. <Hugs to all>


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I love your quilt! ive always been told that those little imperfections are a way of showing your love of the project and who its for. 

Amanda being awake is a good thing! prayers coming! =) (((hugs)))


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

It is beautiful! And it doesn't matter if its not perfectly square. Just add the borders on however they will go because the important thing is how much Amanda will love and treasure that quilt. She won't look at it and see any imperfections. She will look at it and see love.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Heidi, that's beautiful!! If it has a lot of puckers and you are going to have it machine quilted, just ask the quilter to do a meandering stitch and she can tuck down lots and lots of puckers. (Ask me how I know this.:happy2 It will be great when it is finished and she will treasure it. Glad to hear she is away and aware. She will be ok now. May have to make changes, but she will be ok. Give her all our love and we will keep praying for her recovery. Hugs to you too, you deserve them!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The respirator came out yesterday, and it seems she is not as understanding of her situation as we thought due to the heavy medication she is on. She keeps saying her hand and legs will recover and be just fine. Her boyfriend says he doesnt think she is comprehending that her legs are gone. Or maybe she's just saying they'll be fine cause she can get new ones! His mom bought her some lavender oil for her hands, it is supposed to help with circulation and gangreen. They are hoping the docs will allow the oil to be applied. My mom said her fingers are are shriveled and almost pointed on the ends. My sister said they should try massaging her hands to help circulation. I'm hoping to go see her this coming weekend Cherokee will be with her dad so I wont need a sitter to go to the hospital and visit. The last line of her facebook profile sums up her personality very well, she says "I will not accept defeat!"

Please continue to pray for the healing of her hands because her art is her life, thank you.
Heidi

I tried to attach some sketches she had done. I was going to buy prints off of her for Phil's Christmas present


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope the hospital will allow the lavender oil.

And she really can draw/sketch very well. 
More prayers for her recovery.

And finish that quilt, even if slightly wonkie - that will make it all the more loveable.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

HM I'm a perfectionist - well not always, but sometimes. Mom gave me a Grandmother's Flower Garden pieced and quilted by her cousin ... and maybe her quilt group. It looks like the petals are from apron, pj, and unknown fabric scraps. The workmanship is not the best. But I love it, treasure it, and enjoy it. It is so colorful and cheerful. I appreciate the work that went into it and love that it was completed. 

So finish your quilt. It will bring comfort and joy! And thanks for posting and sharing the picture.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Get that quilt done, and get it to her---she needs it now more than ever.

Hope you get a chance to see her, and that she is doing better. Keep us updated.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Amanda has been moved from ICU to a step down room, She is eating and drinking on her own! No updates on her hands. Thank you everyone for your prayers and support :grouphug:
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sounds like we need to keep praying if it's working this well.

More prayers her way.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about Amanda, but finish that quilt and give it to her! She will love every square inch of it because you made it for her.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Good news, bad news! My Mom said they are massaging Amanda's hands six times a day and have it on a machine and her right hand is looking a lot better and the left one a little...thats a lot better then before they started massaging though!!! She also said as of now her kidneys arent working though. 
Please keep those prayers coming! Im so excited her hands are looking better, it almost out weights the kidney problem. Still hoping to go see her Sat. Mom hasnt found the green border fabric for the quilt yet :-( Once again thank you for your prayers y'll are amazing!
Heidi


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is wonderful her hands are looking better. At least she can get a kidney transplant, maybe.

Do they know what caused her problem?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

To my knowledge they never determined what made her sick to begin with. I'm guessing at this point we probably aren't going to ever know. She thought she just had the flu, I'm wondering is it possible to get so sick from the flu that your body goes into shock and starts shutting things down? Who knows......
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

From what little I have read here it sounds like she got into some sort of poison. 
I have to admit that I have not been here lately and have missed a lot.
Prayers for her continued recovery. The pictures you posted are beautiful works of art.
Definitely finish the quilt and give it to her. 

Elaine


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I did not go see her this weekend as she ended up back in ICU with watsr on the lungs and back on the ventilator. I figured it has to be very frustrating to want to talk and not be able to. Last time my mom went to see her when she was on the ventilator she tried to get the nurses to take it out so she could talk. 

I did hear the "experts" had a theory as to what happened. I guess her senior year she got mono really, really bad. Her hands, legs and brain were the last things to recover. They are wondering if that has anything to do with this. 5 years after she graduated? Sounds a little sketchy to me.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

The following is a copy of the text I got from my aunt. It sounds like she has enough left on her right hand that she might be able to learn to write again. If she can write then maybe she can draw. As far as I know they still dont know what caused the initial illness. I hope she was conscience and played a part in this decision. 

"Amanda is out of surgery now for her hands. For her right hand which she is right-handed she kept her thumb, three quarters of her index and middle and only an inch left of ring and pinky. For her left hand which was the worst she lost about half of her thumb and all the rest of the others except about an inch. Surgeon said she is doing well and recovery will be 3 to 4 weeks because of everything else going on That her body's trying to heal. Just wanted to update all of you with her situation and surgery results."


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

This is just heartbreaking! Prayers for Amanda......


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How our lives can change in an instant. So sad, especially since she is so young. Hope she has the strength and determination needed to deal with this.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I am speechless. Every November my employer adopts a local family in need. This year they adopted 2 families from work that were in need. Thursday as I was heading into work a women from first shift said they just found out about my cousin and they felt bad for not adopting me. I told her it was fine, but then she went on to tell me they are giving me around $200 to give Amanda from the money we get recycling our pop cans! 

Also I have been selling fudge at work to raise money for her. I think I'm up to 20 pans sold!!!!!! Thats about $120 in profit plus several others said they were thinking of ordering! I'm selling the whole 8x8 pan (about 2lbs) for $12.

Also my mom found the green fabric for the border to her quilt so as soon as Christmas sewing is done, I can start on her quilt again!

Got to run!
Heidi


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

HorseMom my heart goes out to you and your family. Your neice is certainly in my prayers for a speedy recovery. 

Something like this happened to a freind of mine. He went to work one morning, felt like he was getting the flu or something, and by dinner time he was in the hospital on a respirator and fighting sepsis (sp?). No real explination as to cause. They determined that it had to do with a dirt bike accident from years earlier. Evidently they had to remove his spleen at the time, and because of it his body couldn't completely screen out toxins, which led to the sepsis over time. I don't understand it completely, but I do know that things can show up many years after an injury.

Prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that she lost so much of her hands. I hope she can recover the writing and drawing ability with what is left.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Our neighbor's d-i-l had a similar experience with flesh eating bacteria. It was absolutely amazing how fast she went from okay to ICU with family called in and not expected to live through the night. She did survive but was never healthy again. She was an RN and got it at the hospital where she worked. 

Prayers for your cousin and all your family.


----------

